# How would you build this bookshelf



## tomeriksen (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm building this floor to ceiling bookcase 3.5x2.4meters (sorry about the metrics scale guys, I'm Swedish)








(This is just a sketch, not a blueprint. ignore the details, like how the red dividers popping up on the top shelf)

*I'm planning on:*

1. Building the outer box first, and dadoing slots for the shelves (blue) into the two sides.
2. Dadoing slots for the upright dividers (red) into the shelves and top/bottom.

Is that the best way to do this? Or is there away that will not require so much routing (and dust)?

Another approach I'm thinking about is skipping the router procedure in 2. Instead I will butt joint the dividers (red) using dowels.

One thing that isn't visible in the pict above is the back. There will be a back in 1/2" MDF. I'm thinking the shelves (blue) will be nailed or screwed to the back. No dados. If it helps, I'm thinking of using 3/4" MDF for everything except the back. 

Thanks for the help!

Tom, woodn00b


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Use 3/4 MDF for the entire unit except the back which could be the 1/2" MDF. Glue and nail this together including from the back. This would be where investing in a compressor and a "T" nailer would be handy.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that Tony's sketch is the construction method you said you were going to use. I agree that is the best method.

However, I dislike MDF and would use plywood. Just what grade depends upon what finish you want. 

Nails are probably not necessary with a good glue job. Except maybe for tacking the back on to hold while the glue dries.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would make the joints with a half lap joint and dado the sides.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

This will be very, very heavy with MDF
Are 3.5 meter MDF sheets available in your area.?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe I would make the joints with a half lap joint and dado the sides.


This is the way I would do it.


----------



## tomeriksen (Apr 10, 2016)

Tony B said:


> This will be very, very heavy with MDF
> Are 3.5 meter MDF sheets available in your area.?


You are soo right Tony! Did a quick estimate: 250kg or 550 pound. Ouch!

3.5 meter mdf? Sure, but they cost a fortune, more than plywood.


----------



## tomeriksen (Apr 10, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe I would make the joints with a half lap joint and dado the sides.


Come to think of it. 1/2 lap joint would mean fewer parts = fewer things to go wrong. Smart…


----------

